# DRI Fraudulent Billing of Club Fees



## gigilee1961 (Mar 3, 2016)

Need some help here from the community. We are owners at the Point at Poipu. We own the deeds for 1 week ocean front annually and 2 garden units every other year. We are in the Club. We are not in any Trusts. We get 24,500 points every year. 

We paid Club fees for 2016 of $507.75. This is the sum of $275 for the Base Standard Assessment and $232.75 for the Club Point Standard Assessment. 

We believe we were overcharged for the Club Point Standard Assessment (CPSA) component. Based upon what at least 2 DRI phone reps told me and the information on this forum, the rate for the CPSA is .005 * number of points, in this case, 24,500. That means we should have paid $122.50.  DRI overcharged us to the tune of $125.10.

Would folks who own at PoP please let me know if you paid the rate of .005 per point?  Preferably a deeded owner in the Club. I say that because after the DRI rep in Finance acknowledged their error, today they told us there was no error.  We don't believe their explanation. 

DRI is horrific to deal with in every way. That said, we are hanging in there because we love The Point.  But we do feel like prisoners of a corrupt system.


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 3, 2016)

Owners of 15,000 or more trust point were charged a club fee of 
$175 + $0.005 per point.

Owners of assigned deeds were charged 
$275 + 0.0095 per point.


Overcharged ... DRI overcharges for everything. An error in your bill ... I'm not sure. Your bill is consistent with others in your ownership category. Poor training at the call center ... very likely.


----------



## gigilee1961 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you, the information you provided was helpful. I'm going to refrain from ranting because it's all been said before. The numerous DRI agents I spoke with should have provided the correct info - they had multiple opportunities over the 2 month period I called. They never sent the email they promised (this is DRI, so poor choice of word - promise). Well, I can promise you one thing, if you go with DRI, I can promise you will most likely come to regret it. (Oops, I ranted, sorry!)


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 4, 2016)

*"Go with DRI"*



gigilee1961 said:


> Thank you, the information you provided was helpful. I'm going to refrain from ranting because it's all been said before. The numerous DRI agents I spoke with should have provided the correct info - they had multiple opportunities over the 2 month period I called. They never sent the email they promised (this is DRI, so poor choice of word - promise). Well, I can promise you one thing, if you go with DRI, I can promise you will most likely come to regret it. (Oops, I ranted, sorry!)



Some don't or didn't have a choice.  I sure didn't want to be a part of DRI with all the negatives seen on the forums.  DRI acquired our resort group and now I'm in the thick of it and already experiencing the negatives.


----------



## winger (Mar 4, 2016)

gigilee1961 said:


> Thank you, the information you provided was helpful. I'm going to refrain from ranting because it's all been said before. The numerous DRI agents I spoke with should have provided the correct info - they had multiple opportunities over the 2 month period I called. They never sent the email they promised (this is DRI, so poor choice of word - promise). Well, I can promise you one thing, if you go with DRI, I can promise you will most likely come to regret it. (Oops, I ranted, sorry!)



Like with many large companies (at least I dealt with), DRI has it's fair share of reps who need additional training (e.g. not understanding facts and procedures).  Then they have those reps who probably be replace (those who really don't seem to care for the customers much).


----------



## winger (Mar 4, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> Some don't or didn't have a choice.  I sure didn't want to be a part of DRI with all the negatives seen on the forums.  DRI acquired our resort group and now I'm in the thick of it and already experiencing the negatives.


DRI-managed resorts are generally nice - affiliates, maybe not, depends on the resorts.  If you need customer service help, it is a crapshot or god forbid something goes wrong with something financial-related (e.g. billing), then you hope for the best but prepare for the worse.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 4, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> Owners of assigned deeds were charged
> $275 + 0.0095 per point.



That is also what I was charged for our deed worth 15,500 in the Club. I usually seem to get bounced around and get bad information whenever I call DRI. For a reliable answer, I post questions on DRI's forum:

www.diamondresortsforums.com

They usually post informative answers, and you have the bonus of capturing exactly what they say.


----------

